# 94 Max SOHC, Fuel Pump Is Pumping, Has Spark But, Won't Start??



## BJW (Sep 12, 2006)

Max stopped while pulling out of driveway, now won't start, has spark, gas
at fuel filter, any ideas

Thnkx


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check compression; perhaps the timing belt broke. Make sure the plugs aren't gas fouled. Fuel also has to be at proper pressure, which would need to be tested using a fuel pressure tester to confirm. You can always spray carb cleaner into the intake and see if the engine fires on it; that would confirm if it's a fuel delivery issue or not.


----------

